
Lightning Strike Electric Motorcycle Launched from $12,998 - chriselles
http://lightningmotorcycle.com/strike_launch/
======
chriselles
Lightning Strike just launched.

$12,998 for 90hp 10kw battery w/3.3kw onboard charger

416,998 for 90hp 15kw battery w/3.3kw onboard charger

$19,998 for 120hp 20kw battery w/6.6kw onboard charger and Ohlins suspension

Pretty solid numbers, waiting to read reviews.

Quite an interesting pricing ladder compared to Zero Motorcycles product range
and Harley-Davidson’s upcoming LiveWire.

It will be interesting to see if the $12,998 version gets delayed like Tesla
Model 3.

Zero Motorcycles have done quite well to develop the motorcycle market in the
US and justifiably deserve some of the media spotlight focused on Tesla.

As a lifelong moto4cycle fanboy, I sincerely hope Lightning and their new
Strike model are a success.

